# Reduce Opacity



## mardicar (Nov 22, 2016)

Is there a way to reduce the opacity of a photo in Lightroom?  I am thinking of using a low opacity photo as a background in the print module.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 22, 2016)

Not really, but because 'opacity' means here that the image becomes half-white, you can similate this by using the point curve and drag the left corner upwards. Of course you can do this with a virtual copy.


----------



## mardicar (Nov 23, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Not really, but because 'opacity' means here that the image becomes half-white, you can similate this by using the point curve and drag the left corner upwards. Of course you can do this with a virtual copy.


Thanks. I'll give it a whirl.  I think that should be an adequate solution.


----------

